
Using machine learning to compose electronic music - stevehiehn
http://signalsandsorcery.com/
======
stevehiehn
I am the author of this system. I've started writing technical blogs detailing
exactly what this system is doing: [https://medium.com/@stevehiehn/signals-
sorcery-a63c6feb4419#...](https://medium.com/@stevehiehn/signals-
sorcery-a63c6feb4419#.a910nxogd)

